# Working on a sighted Marmoset TX



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I love being able to use graphics program to alter an existing design, I did some tests with a sight on the top of Marmoset and it was pretty good, except I made it much too small. To resolve this, I went back to the pattern and altered the sight ring to be much bigger and flow with the design. The previous design kind of was a wart.

The rings made a 3/4" tunnel but the pin was on the end, making the tunnel very dark. Taking a lesson bow sights, I am going to make it kind of a fibre optic, but much bigger. I call it the Marmoset TX (target executor)

The two marked faces will be the outside, cut from 1/4" baltic. The remaining core will also be cut from 1/4" baltic. The little piece in the corner is my 'fibre optic' insert, I'll be cutting it from 1/4" plexi, to be sandwiched in between the layers. The plexi will allow light to penetrate the tunnel and light up the sight pin (which I'll do with red). I could do three layers of plexi, but plexi is so hard to finish well and laminating is also a hassle.

The advantage of using three layers is allowing me to add features such as this, I also take advantage of the layers by altering the hole size for the tubing so the end of the band set sinks into the frame for a nice clean look.

I'll document more pics of the build and laser cutting soon, I figure this is a good chance to show you guys the way I design, laser cut, assemble and finish it. I'll be doing some acrylic paint inlays on the logo, maybe some stripes of mahogany









This is how the Marmoset looks like now:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:42571]


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

It seems like a great idea.

Looking forward to seeing the finnished product, and how it performs.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> It seems like a great idea.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the finnished product, and how it performs.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Here was my original attempt.









You can see while it worked, the kind and sight ring were way too small to be really useful.









And at full "draw" distance.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes I can see the issue there at full draw.

However for good shooters, who aim as they draw, know their ballistics for various shot weights from many hours of practice.

Therefore do not take the time to pause to "aim"; and release smoothly in min. time.

It would be of little use.

Having said that however, for beginners or intermediate shooters; I can foresee it being a HUGE advantage.

Therefore by all means keep up the excellent work you are doing Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I like this idea....a lot! The different 'pins' allow for small adjustments and that is usually all that is needed. Now...if that could be put together with a TTF flatband shooter I might be able to hit something .

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I like this idea....a lot! The different 'pins' allow for small adjustments and that is usually all that is needed. Now...if that could be put together with a TTF flatband shooter I might be able to hit something .
> 
> Todd


The problem with that is it's really hard to incorporate the sight AND flat bands without some clever tying. Just the geometry would put the sight way to high to be of any use really unless you are shooting REALLY close distances.

BUT that has never stopped me before, just gotta keep my brain gear going when working on other projects and we'll be cooking with theraband+TTF soon enough.

Come to think of it, maybe a clamp mechanism and the bands on the INSIDE of the fork and then the sight on the top.

For now, the simplicity of tubes will work great for this.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I had made a single pin, 1/2" laminated version of the sight ring and it worked really great. This lead me to believe that a nicer, 3/4 one with a better pin/pins would be the ticket.

Now that I think about it, since it'll be made from plexi, I maybe able to do more of a pin stack like on a bow sight.

The pins on this one will also be recessed and protected much better than this fragile pin the size of a toothpick.

















Oh, and Allen, I draw from the bottom up and already have my sight picture, the pin gives me a split second fine adjustment. By the time I raise the forks into my path of vision I've nearly let go of the pouch. Takes a less than half a second.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That single pin is sweet! For some shooting, thinner is better, as long as it isn't too fragile. When shooting at card edges, matches, or like we are doing this month...thread, it wouldn't take much to loose the target in the pin. Maybe a tapered pin...thicker on the bottom, going to a fine point on top. The thicker bottom part will help it be secure and the cover will protect the tubes from any possible cuts.

Just a thought.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> That single pin is sweet! For some shooting, thinner is better, as long as it isn't too fragile. When shooting at card edges, matches, or like we are doing this month...thread, it wouldn't take much to loose the target in the pin. Maybe a tapered pin...thicker on the bottom, going to a fine point on top. The thicker bottom part will help it be secure and the cover will protect the tubes from any possible cuts.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Todd


The new plexi pin is exactly that, tapered to a point where I'll add a little red paint.

It'll be 1/4" thick and sandwiched in between two 1/4" tunnels so the pin itself will be plenty safe. Even though it'll be tough on it's own.

I am going to feature bloat this guy, trying to add an ammo dispenser to the meaty portion of the handle too. Also some brass tube details etc.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

As you probably already know, I've done quite a few slingshots that are very similar in design and function to this one... if you'd like some more ideas to use to advance your design along a little faster, you're more than welcome to check out the gallery on my website to get some ideas to build on: http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> As you probably already know, I've done quite a few slingshots that are very similar in design and function to this one... if you'd like some more ideas to use to advance your design along a little faster, you're more than welcome to check out the gallery on my website to get some ideas to build on: http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


Thanks Bill!

Happy belated birthday btw! To have caught your attention is certainly a treat. I have looked at that gallery quite a bit! Thank you for your support.

I'll be doing my first round of testing today, I am pretty happy with the shape and have been shooting with an identically shaped one one for a week now.

I'll be cutting in about 20 mins, stay tuned for some photos.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very funtional/ergonomic design!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

OK!

Did a bunch of work on the prototype today. Laser cut a bunch of blanks, pin sights and a bunch of trial and error detail.

More images in this gallery: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1308-marmoset-tx-build/

but here are some pics :





  








Sight pin and housing inserts




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




Single and three pin designs









  








Dry Fit of three pin.




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








IMG 6693




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Facing the finger grips




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


__
1










  








Rounding the inside of the tube hole




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




Using a round head diamond bit, the edge of the counter sunk hole is softened to increase tube...









  








Fresh routering




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Foam block sanding, 100 and 180 grits




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Big graphic and insert




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


__
1










  








Maker&#39;s Mark




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Dry fit




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Overall thus far




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


__
1



Will wait for the insert to dry and then it's off to clear coat!









  








Facing the outside curve areas on the disc sander




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




Getting rid of the laser tooling marks aka burned edges









  








Adding paint to the pin




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




A dab of red nail polish along the top edge brightens the sight up.









  








Test shots




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




A little high on it. Shot at 6 meters using 1/4" steel and 1842 single bands.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet, looking awesome!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Sweet, looking awesome!!


First coat of clear just went on, should be spraying another in about 30 mins. Then a nice steel wool polish and then a 6000 grit rubbing.

Top it off with a paracord lanyard and a set of custom bands and we are good to go.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some more build and semi final pics of MKII

Three coats of clear coat. Still not happy with how much material got removed from the sight rings but MKIII will be better (I have more blanks cut, I need to install a three pin sight)





  








Clear Coated&#33;




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




Three coats of clear and then a final 2000 grit sanding.









  








Clear coated




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013




Check out the cool inlay plexi detail! I think I am in love with this technique.






Polished edge with a nail buffer, I love that I can see the tubing through it, also the red of the pin itself.





  








Pin sight




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


__
1



Not super happy with the shape of the pin sight, but it works! MKIII will be so much better.









  








Polished Edge




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


__
1



The pin sight housing polished with a nail buffer to bring back it's clarity.

I like that I can...






First voyage outdoors





  








First voyage outdoors




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013











  








Proud Father




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 9, 2013


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks very,very well


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very good Master, I really like.

Thanks ..... alf


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Some more build and semi final pics of MKII
> 
> Three coats of clear coat. Still not happy with how much material got removed from the sight rings but MKIII will be better (I have more blanks cut, I need to install a three pin sight)
> 
> ...


That is terrific. But...No fair. You have cool tools.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool, awesome concept!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Very good Master, I really like.


Far from master! Thank you regardless.



Rayshot said:


> That is terrific. But...No fair. You have cool tools.


Cools tools is how I roll! Hah. I pay a premium to have access to them, s'ok when I get results.



jld70 said:


> Very cool, awesome concept!!!


Think THAT is cool.

How about mahogany venner and plexiglas inlay! Also, THREE pin sight!

































I'll load up some build pics of that one. It still needs a bit of dashing and a final clear coat.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I can't believe how fast you are making the changes. I suppose the MK III will have an interchangeable set of sight pins :naughty:.

The large maker's mark is looking really cool, too.

Todd


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an AMAZING job!!!

A futuristic slingshot indeed.

Excellent!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> I can't believe how fast you are making the changes. I suppose the MK III will have an interchangeable set of sight pins :naughty:.
> The large maker's mark is looking really cool, too.
> 
> Todd


To be fair, I already had the three pin sight already cut and the inlay pattern cut at the same time as the single pin frame.

It's really a matter of assembling and doing the rest. I make it sound a little too easy, I had this designed and have made over twenty of this shape now so it's not that difficult for me 

Interchangeable pin sights would be rad. Maybe actual fibre optics.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exceptional work Sir, and all very quickly done.

I believe you are asset to our community, in a large way.

Who may save novice shooters many hours of trial and error to gain confidence in accuracy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

One last detail before it goes into clear coat.

The makers mark medallion.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

VERY COOL!!! :bowdown:

It's a good thing I have some tubes on the way....cause down the road I'm gonna have to have one of those....with the thin single pin, of course. But I'm going to wait to see what else happens on the next model.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Where do you anchor to get that sight to work?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> Where do you anchor to get that sight to work?


I twist the pouch counter clockwise a 1/4 turn and put my cheek bone in between my first and second knuckle. I often already have the sling at 3/4 draw while down and raise it up up at full draw while anchoring.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


__
1











  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


__
1











  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


__
2











  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013












  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013




Three pin sight.










  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


__
1



Three pin sight.










  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


__
1











  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013












  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013












  








The Marmoset TX (Target Executor)




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 10, 2013


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

excellent design, very elaborate, congratulations


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Metro, for flats couldn't you just cut a longer slot like in your original version and, attach them with the matchstick method. Just a thought JD


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I think you have the answer of an idea there for TTF bands, jld70.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bloody good job this and really love the graphic/makers mark. V cool


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Super cool buddy!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really neat. I actually really like the burnt edge finish from laser, looks really rustic.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jld70 said:


> Hey Metro, for flats couldn't you just cut a longer slot like in your original version and, attach them with the matchstick method. Just a thought JD


Yes but I don't like how the bands shift with the a match stick method. It would sure make finishing easier.

Maybe a I'll make a MKIII next time I am down to cut stuff.



Danny0663 said:


> Thats really neat. I actually really like the burnt edge finish from laser, looks really rustic.


Thanks! The burned edges are a nice side effect but it still prefer the cleaner look of sanded plywood.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

I know I'm not crazy about that myself, maybe two slots like the old wham- os would be better ? Either way that shooter and sight are sweet!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jld70 said:


> I know I'm not crazy about that myself, maybe two slots like the old wham- os would be better ?


Easy as pie. Just need to alter the sight insert shape and the use the original shape as well. The fork width is optimized for both bands and tubes, but I still like tubes for the looks, way cleaner.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats some nice work there !

cheers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Working on a big sight one. A full 3/4" diameter circle AND flat bands.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking again Sir.

Yesterday, other things, like life came up, sorry if ya all missed me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome work and novel thinking. The sight reminds me of the truglo that I have on my compound bow. It is a single fiber optic pin, which I prefer for ease of use, that has about a foot of fiber optic wrapped around and inside the plastic circular housing. It glows beautifully in the low light conditions encountered during a hunt as night falls, as well as those seen while paper punching on cloudy days. You might be able to use glow in the dark paint on the tips of the plastic pins if you are looking for more light definition.

Vs


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

VillageSniper said:


> Awesome work and novel thinking. The sight reminds me of the truglo that I have on my compound bow. It is a single fiber optic pin, which I prefer for ease of use, that has about a foot of fiber optic wrapped around and inside the plastic circular housing. It glows beautifully in the low light conditions encountered during a hunt as night falls, as well as those seen while paper punching on cloudy days. You might be able to use glow in the dark paint on the tips of the plastic pins if you are looking for more light definition.
> 
> Vs


Yup! I just bought some shotgun sight pins that I am going to cut down and install.

I am also going to make one more big sight and install this 1.5mmx5mm tritium tube I have left over from a previous project.

I REALLY want to CNC an aluminum one, or failing that, I have a buddy who is putting in a last cut steel sheet run I can tag along in on.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

If you had the money why not simply buy some night vision head set, as they work.

PROVIDED some pesky critter does NOT have a torch....grin.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

There fits everything, work/ photos/ style just great !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Was away for the weekend, no activity on this. Will have some time in the evening so I'll see about at least finishing the prototype. I have a few ideas for a nocturnal Marmoset.


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Wishing you all the best of luck then.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

This works REALLY well. I have an idea for making the sight even bigger and have the flatlands attached with a reverse matchstick method.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

looking forward to seeing your prototypes! These things are awesome, and Yay for flats!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> looking forward to seeing your prototypes! These things are awesome, and Yay for flats!!


Here's the proto

















No way for the bands to shift thanks to the slot. This leads me to believe the double wammo style slots will work.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

That is sick..

You should add a drop of Glow Inc ultra bright formulation behind your makers mark.. AND for the sight.

http://amzn.to/GWE2c4


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Well... not to tell you what you should do.. but it's what I would do..


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Cervantes said:


> That is sick..
> 
> You should add a drop of Glow Inc ultra bright formulation behind your makers mark.. AND for the sight.
> 
> http://amzn.to/GWE2c4


I was going to use a 1.5x5mm blue tritium that I have left over. I could also light up the plexiglas from the inside with a momentary LED light. OR even better, use some real fibre optics and light it with a rheostat.

I am getting spoiled with a sight, it's a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I forgot to send you that pic of my HTS in a "holster". Here's the HTS in your Skinth.. Can't really tell but I have marbles in each of the side pen pouches. Got a little lint in the velcro.. sorry.

I think your new shooter would fit in there pretty well.. I can test it out for you :naughty: .


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I enjoyed reading your write up through the stages as your ideas develop, the craftsmanship is top notch and the shooters look great, good luck and thanks for showing.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GHT said:


> I enjoyed reading your write up through the stages as your ideas develop, the craftsmanship is top notch and the shooters look great, good luck and thanks for showing.


Thanks for the compliments! Here's yet another development.

Smoothed out the sight bulb and attachment for flatlands. This should allow for quick change and reduce band shift due to the slot encapsulation.

This is the sight layer, done up in 1/8 smoked plexi.









The prototype and the new bigger sight. A full 1" wide!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cool! i like your solution for the band shifting


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jld70 said:


> Very cool! i like your solution for the band shifting


It's even better now. The band guide slot AND a matchstick slot now engaged!

AND with an even BIGGER sight.





  








BIG sight




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




This rivals some bow sights.

This one is made entirely from wood, I wanted to test out the size...






The band is attached matchstick style, but in reverse and the band guide slot helps keep it in place.





  








Glued up ready for a router




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013












  








IMG 6820




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013


__
2











  








Clean and tidy.




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013












  








Band attachment close up




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




The extra band is tucked into the slot.










  








Band attachment method




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013


__
2



A combination matchstick and guidance slot eliminates band shifting.
 









  








Neat and tidy




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013




The band attachment method allows for quick-ish band change but best of all, no extra work to...






Just shot a dozen 3/8" steel and it's super easy to acquire the target (in my case a 2"x2" leather tab). I was got 10/12 at 5 meters.

The only downside to this method is that I have to cut my flatbands 2" longer.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice, A little extra latex is a small price to pay for coolness!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This is looking awesome!! Let me know if/when you go into production with this model. I'd be very interested in one.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> This is looking awesome!! Let me know if/when you go into production with this model. I'd be very interested in one.
> 
> Todd


I may have cut and glued up a few of these. I need to get a bunch ready for a router run. I try to limit my router time since it generates so much saw dust (I do it outside)

Alsooooo...the return of the Pygmy Marmoset, but with BANDS (also with the reverse matchstick method)





  








Pygmy with new band attachment method




__
Metropolicity


__
Oct 16, 2013


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You know how I feel about sets :naughty:. A nano with up to 5/8 or 3/4" bands and matchstick hold, either with or without a sight would be cool, also.

Todd


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> You know how I feel about sets :naughty:. A nano with up to 5/8 or 3/4" bands and matchstick hold, either with or without a sight would be cool, also.
> 
> Todd


I hadn't thought about a sight, but that's a great idea. I just took the design and then sized it back down to 70%. The band slot is .75". I think some Thereband Silver would be great. Easy pull but still thick enough to go around the corner on the band guide.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have to say that I'm skeptical about the real effectiveness of this kind of sight on a slingshot. I'll be interested to see how some experienced shooters do with this new concept.

Looks like a well-thought-out, quality product in any event :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> I have to say that I'm skeptical about the real effectiveness of this kind of sight on a slingshot. I'll be interested to see how some experienced shooters do with this new concept.
> Looks like a well-thought-out, quality product in any event :thumbsup:


It's also why I have been developing a non- sighted one alongside it. Shown here is a smaller Pygmy Marmoset. I have a bigger one in a press right now. The sight is fun, it reminds me of shooting with my compound, it demands perfect form.









I love making things, almost more than shooting so the pleasure is in the craft, design and resolution of it.


----------

